# 2009 Mac Tendertones?



## AngiDoodle (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm sure many of you out there will agree that Mac's Tendertones pretty much rock. But will they rock in 2009? Are they even bringing Tendertones back? I haven't heard anything about a new Tendertone collection!

Please Dish!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 15, 2009)

I am sure they will be back this year, but they aren't usually released until the summer months.  For the last 2 years, they came out in May/June, and if that's the case for this year too, that info won't come until the next employee update.  I think they are pretty big sellers (I know I LOVE them) so I am sure we will see them again in the coming months


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 15, 2009)

If they just brought back E Z baby I would be happy...


----------



## oreox0x0 (Feb 15, 2009)

i missed out on tendertones the last 2 years.

im dying for them to be out again!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 15, 2009)

I really hope e-z baby comes back. Mine's almost gone.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

I've never had a Tendertone. Are they really moisturizing?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 15, 2009)

They're pretty moisturizing, and since they have a thicker, more gloss like formula, they stay on the lips way longer then your usual balm :3


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh my, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EZ Baby!  It is the only thing I ever bought a backup of.  I am almost done my first one, and am so happy to have another.  If it does come back this year, I am definately grabbing another one.  I just wish they didn't melt so fast in the heat.  Living in Florida, I definately need a lip balm with SPF, but the one time I carried a tendertone with me in my purse, it turned into liquid almost immediately.  I have to keep them at home in my air conditioning.

I have:
EZ Baby x2
Take a Hint
Tender Baby
Trend Gently
Honey Bare
Hot n Saucy
Sweet Tooth

I am anxious to see if we will get new colors, or just repromotes of the last 2 years.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I am sure they will be back this year, but they aren't usually released until the summer months.  For the last 2 years, they came out in May/June, and if that's the case for this year too, that info won't come until the next employee update.  I think they are pretty big sellers (I know I LOVE them) so I am sure we will see them again in the coming months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You have me lemming EZ Baby BADLY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do the MAC Employee Updates come at set times, like at the start of the month?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_You have me lemming EZ Baby BADLY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do the MAC Employee Updates come at set times, like at the start of the month?_

 
They are usually every quarter.  I think it's January/April/July/October or there abouts.  I know there was just one, so the next will be about 3 months from now.  We already know of collection through the first part of April, so I am assuming that is when the next update will be.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Audrey, that is very helpful!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 15, 2009)

Do these have a tendency to migrate?

I am getting away from my Rosebud salve because it tends to end up breaking out my chin and around my mouth. I realized this when I started exfoliating and everything else cleared except the portion around the mouth. Plus I could see the product had moved
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I apply it heavily but it is only because it is so yummy!

I want to find a balm that won't move. Because uneveness just blows!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Do these have a tendency to migrate?

I am getting away from my Rosebud salve because it tends to end up breaking out my chin and around my mouth. I realized this when I started exfoliating and everything else cleared except the portion around the mouth. Plus I could see the product had moved
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I apply it heavily but it is only because it is so yummy!

I want to find a balm that won't move. Because uneveness just blows!_

 
I have never had a problem with them moving.  They are more of a gel and stay on me a really long time.  They taste like kiwi strawberry so you will definately will have the yuminess factor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been so spoiled with tendertones that for me, no other lip balm will compare.  I haven't tried MAC TLCs, only because I already have so many tendertones in rotation


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I have never had a problem with them moving. They are more of a gel and stay on me a really long time. They taste like kiwi strawberry so you will definately will have the yuminess factor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been so spoiled with tendertones that for me, no other lip balm will compare. I haven't tried MAC TLCs, only because I already have so many tendertones in rotation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really want to get Popster, the color is so vivid and pretty, I wish they were permanent because I would like to get both (Pink Fish too). But want them to work for me, maybe I shouldn't be such a heathen with my applications 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but I just love moist lips... 

Sadly I wasn't all that wild about too many of the tendertones, they slight variations kind of was disappointing, but I did like the one that really poped. I will most likely get one/ or two that suits my fancy at the beginning and see if Tendertones will work without migrating. Thanks!


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 15, 2009)

Audrey--you are the main reason I bought EZ Baby--I  have to say that that one is my face. I am halfway through (and I use it nearly every night, makes my lips feel so good). 
I love that its creamy vs. all the glittery ones (sadly I bought mostly the shimmery ones, and far prefer EZ Baby)!!

I will prob get one more EZ!!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 15, 2009)

I've never used Tendertones - looking forward to picking one up this year!  They sound like just the thing.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Feb 15, 2009)

OOoooo....I hope they do have a Tendertone collection for 09! That would be awesome! I would so love to have EZ Baby again. I think this is the only tendertone I have ever run out completely of...lol. I'd also like to see a blue version of Softnote....oh so prettiful that could be... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tendertones for '09!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd definately like to see more of the ones like EZ baby without shimmer.  I'd like to see a lavender one, like Ever So Rich Cremesheen glass, and maybe a clear one with shimmer. They are one of my very favorite MAC products.


----------



## Odette1303 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm really hoping for a Tendertone collection this year. 
Please MAC, bring EZ baby back.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd love for them to bring Shush! back and a color like EZ Baby, but with shimmer.

They did release a lavender TT back in '07 (Softnote, I think), so it may be around some CCOs, still.


----------



## MrsWoods (Feb 16, 2009)

I really hope they bring them back 2009. I missed them last year because I was like "I have to save money - it's basically lip balm, and I shouldn't spend so much money on a lipbalm". But I really really want EZ-Baby, I check ebay like once a week, but I can't find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So please Mac, bring EZ-Baby back!


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 16, 2009)

Omg they're so much more than a lipbalm! They're really glossy so I consider it to be a strange balm-gloss hybrid which I love (and the SPF is a great added bonus). I only picked up Sweet Tooth last time but if EZ-Baby comes out again, I'm so getting it.

The smell of Tendertones remind me so much of summer and the sunny days I spent wearing it on the beach. Sigh.


----------



## MrsWoods (Feb 16, 2009)

NOW I know, that it's not just lipbalm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I wanted to save the money and tried to talk me out of buying them!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsWoods* 

 
_NOW I know, that it's not just lipbalm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I wanted to save the money and tried to talk me out of buying them!_

 
If you can get your hands on one, you won't be sorry!  When they first came out, I bought only one color, and then once I tried it, I went back for more!  When they came out again last year, I bought ALL of the new colors.  That's how good they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They give just a hint of color, and taste so good.  I will be so disappointed if they don't come out this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am confident that we will see them again though


----------



## MrsWoods (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh boy, now I want them even more *sigh* Mac just HAS to rerelease them this year, or I'm gonna cry! I can't wait for the information, that they're coming again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please Mac! Perhaps some more without glitter, creamy like EZ-Baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(And to survive until summer I have to buy both TLCs from HK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Arisone (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope they bring Hot and Saucy back. I can see the clear bottom of the jar.


----------



## mac_freak (Feb 18, 2009)

omg tendertones yey!!! i ve never had one, but i ve heard that there amazing, cant wait to try them , i spoke to a mac ma on mac live caht, they confrimed for me that they are gonna have tendertones in the summer, yey tendertones!!!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

Audrey you have me obsessively checking Ebay for EZ Baby!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 18, 2009)

I know you would all kill me but if I could get someone to change these to vanilla like the TLCs instead of that (IMO) sickening sweet whatever it is I would do it in a heartbeat! LOL


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I know you would all kill me but if I could get someone to change these to vanilla like the TLCs instead of that (IMO) sickening sweet whatever it is I would do it in a heartbeat! LOL_


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 18, 2009)

^^


----------



## brianjenny17 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I know you would all kill me but if I could get someone to change these to vanilla like the TLCs instead of that (IMO) sickening sweet whatever it is I would do it in a heartbeat! LOL_

 





 lol i love my jolly rancher smelling tendertones


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 18, 2009)

I love the smell of them too.


----------



## oreox0x0 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_freak* 

 
_omg tendertones yey!!! i ve never had one, but i ve heard that there amazing, cant wait to try them , i spoke to a mac ma on mac live caht, they confrimed for me that they are gonna have tendertones in the summer, yey tendertones!!!_

 








 im going to try!

EDIT;
i just tried live chat and "Rebekah" said they have no plans for tendertones to return, atleast not this season..



but, this is the only negative thing ive heard about  tendertones 09 soo im keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## mac_freak (Feb 18, 2009)

the woman i was chatting to said there are goin to be tendertones in 2009


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oreox0x0* 

 
_








 im going to try!

EDIT;
i just tried live chat and "Rebekah" said they have no plans for tendertones to return, atleast not this season..



but, this is the only negative thing ive heard about tendertones 09 soo im keeping my fingers crossed!_

 
MAC Chat generally doesn't confirm releases until MAC has released the official details.  I'm sure they're bringing them back, and I would guess it would be for a late May release.  We'll probably get preliminary details leaked in a few weeks.


----------



## kiss (Feb 18, 2009)

Whats the differance between TLC's and tenderstones? I have a TLC and its like lipgloss-balm. I love the smell of it too, I hope tenderstones smell just as good.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 18, 2009)

Tendertones are more balm/gloss-like and are sheerer in color.  They're also strawberry kiwi-scented rather than the traditional MAC vanilla scent.  I prefer them over TLCs, personally.  Then again, I'm a gloss fanatic.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 19, 2009)

TLCs I think give a more natural sheen to the lips, with sheer to medium colour.
Tendertones are much more like a gloss. Quite sheer in colour, and have a much more glosslike shine and texture. 
Both have great moisturizing properties, though :3


----------



## michmom2 (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh I love Tendertones.  I didn't get EZ Baby...what does it look like?  I have Take a Hint (my fav...I bought a back-up), Pucker, Hush Hush, and Tender Baby.  I have to find this EZ Baby everyone's raving over.  Also, I luv the scent!!!!  I wear these everyday under lipstick or just with liner!!!


----------



## pianohno (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm so desperate for the lavender one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How does the green one look on?


----------



## daphneM (Feb 19, 2009)

Being new to MAC I haven't tried these yet, but I sure hope they come out this year. I went to the nearest CCO last weekend, and they had some, but only a couple colors that I didn't really like. But I swatched them and I really loved the feel! I wish I could do Lipglass etc., but I just can't stand that sticky feel on my lips. I really enjoyed Tendertones. I tried the Popster TLC the other day, too, and liked that, but I think I'll like the Tendertones better.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pianohno* 

 
_I'm so desperate for the lavender one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How does the green one look on?_

 
It doesn't look green. It just tones down your lips pigmentation. It's good if you want a lipstick to look like its true colour.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm so glad someone started this thread, I was going to ask this but I was afraid it was already addressed! I bought Take A Hint last year to try. OMG It is my fav lip product ever! I will be so upset if they don't come back this year. But I'm sure if it came back for 2 years straight I'm sure they'll have them back this year too. I just hope they bring back Take A Hint, I will buy a couple of those for sure, I honestly don't remember any of the others though except the green one. But hell, have them all come back!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to new Tendertones this year... I can't imagine MAC not bringing these back. I just tried them this past summer, and then I hated I passed on the year before. Looooove them!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2009)

i only have one tendertone which is pucker. it's really nice! i love the smell, the texture - really light and smooth and it looks amazing over lip stains! so i'll be buying a different tendertone this year too. i'm not into buying loads of them though because i use pucker 4-5 days a week and it's got loads left! plus i have loads of lipsmackers in my vanity!


----------



## palatial (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pianohno* 

 
_I'm so desperate for the lavender one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How does the green one look on?_

 
I'm thinking I want the lavender one too...I hope they bring it back. I don't think I can handle Lavender Whip!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *palatial* 

 
_I'm thinking I want the lavender one too...I hope they bring it back. I don't think I can handle Lavender Whip!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i have the lavender one &&its gorge, i too dnt think i could handle Lavender Whip


----------



## Leven (Feb 23, 2009)

Two wishes for (hopefully) new Tendertones:

1. A great shimmery nude color

2. Different flavors for each one.


----------



## tattoosofships (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm irritated with myself for only buying one Tendertone in Hot 'n Saucy last summer. I loved the formulation, and the yummy kiwi-strawberry scent! The worst part? I lost it. I guess I will have to look forward to them being brought back this summer! I will be bummed if they don't.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I'd definately like to see more of the ones like EZ baby without shimmer. *I'd like to see a lavender one*, like Ever So Rich Cremesheen glass, and maybe a clear one with shimmer. They are one of my very favorite MAC products._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I'd love for them to bring Shush! back and a color like EZ Baby, but with shimmer.

They did release a* lavender TT back in '07 (Softnote*, I think), so it may be around some CCOs, still._

 
Yes, Audrey, there was a lavender called Softnote. I have it and it is beautiful! I love it, and am scraping the last bit off the pot. It is the only Tendertone I have. 

It doesn't migrate. I like it. I don't like the TLCs.


----------



## chaffsters33 (Feb 25, 2009)

Man O MAN! I hope they bring back tendertones! I am in love with them!
I only found them at CCO's and everytime I went back for a while I would get another one!
My favorites are Softnote and tenderbaby! They smell so good. If I could fill a bath tub with tender tones then I would....Not that thats weird or anything..


----------



## dollbaby (Feb 25, 2009)

I really hope they bring tendertones back! They smell absolutely delicious.. really reminds me of summer. Plus, it's just not summer without tendertones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EZ Baby is my absolute fav! It's such a gorgeous color. I am so bummed I didn't get a back up.


----------



## Winnie (Feb 26, 2009)

Tendertones are lovely and smell great. It is definitely more than a normal lip balm because of the gel-like texture. Sheer colour but nice and glossy!

TLC's on the otherhand have more colour, a completely different texture with a sort of vanilla/florally scent. Kinda wierd, I can't put my finger on it. Not so much of a gel formula but it's more solid and can be a little drying. I like both but would definitely look forward to 2009 tendertones!


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 26, 2009)

If they don't bring back tendertones I'm never buying from MAC again!
Just kidding!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'll be very upset,so they better bring them back!
I have four of them:Tread Gently,Take A Hint,and I just recently picked up EZ Baby and Softnote at my CCO but have yet to try them.
I actually think they are so worth the money,they are so moisturizing and glossy!


----------



## shmooby (Mar 4, 2009)

Ohhhh I love tendertones!! I have 2 in sweet tooth and tread gently. The smell is the best bit. ahhhh I just want to eat them! If they come back this year I'm buying all of them! (maybe...) I'm almost out of both of mine and it makes me sad


----------



## sweeteternity (Mar 4, 2009)

I sooo want more Tendertones. I got 3 last year (Take a Hint, Honey Bare and Pucker) and I wear them almost everyday! They're the perfect consistency.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Mar 26, 2009)

Bump? any news/ rumors of these coming back? I am almost done with my one and only Take a Hint and I am just hoping they come back, I know we probably would have heard something by now but who knows if it's under tight wraps??


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2009)

i think we'll here something next week when the ma's ahve been to tehir updates but to be honest i'm not holding out much hope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have managed to get my hands on purring tendertone though (the orangey coloured one) and it's amazing! now i have two - purring and pucker!


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 26, 2009)

I love mine. I have 4, and still wish I had bought Shush when it was out. I will keep hope alive for them.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah I'm am prayin' to the MAC gods that they come back!


----------



## color_lover456 (Mar 30, 2009)

they're still around in CCOs! i just bought soft note and tender baby!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thought I would put in my two cents, I saw my MA today and asked him about these and he confirmed that these were not coming back. He said it was a love/hate product so I don't know if we will ever see these again


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Apr 9, 2009)

So I've got most of the Tendertones now - from the CCO's in New York and Jersey... Absolute loves of my life.

I did live chat a few nights ago and spoke to a Rebecka.. she said they have no plans for them in Spring/Summer of this year but to check back for the Fall/Winter to see if they will be back  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want to cry. Esp after reading smokesignal's post


----------



## sierrao (Apr 9, 2009)

my mac counter still has tendertones in the overflow beakers by the cashier, i guess i should stock up on them


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah my MA said he had a few left he has 2 left in Pucker and 2-3 in Hot N Saucy but that's it. Luckily I snagged some at my CCO and ebay so I should be set for awhile lol. But it is still disheartening news.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Thought I would put in my two cents, I saw my MA today and asked him about these and he confirmed that these were not coming back. He said it was a love/hate product so I don't know if we will ever see these again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
NOOOOOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, I want to throw myself on the floor and cry right now!  Thank goodness I have quite a few, plus a backup of my beloved EZ Baby, but still, what will I do without them!?!?


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 10, 2009)

You said it Audrey! Honestly I'm not happy with the rest of my tendertones (they are kinda meh to me) but EZ Baby---I don't know if its the cream texture or what but I've so friggin hit the bottom of the pot. I've not done that to any other. Its a bit diff than the frosty glittery ones....they could just bring back EZ Baby and I'd be set. 

I'm just asking for the one tendertone, and if they won't be adding them to the perm collection, then just bring back EZ Baby for a collection. And I will buy 5 of them. Should last me maybe 2 yrs. 

Hear me MAC?!!!!!!!


----------



## jaclynashley (Apr 10, 2009)

NO NO NO NO NO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm definately picking more up next time I go to my CCO,I don't care what color I get I just love their texture.
Oh yeah and if MAC just made a EZ Baby and a Clear Tendertone perm I would be happy,not thrilled but happy.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah I know it sucks I was in shock when he told me that but who knows maybe they'll change their mind and bring them back, so we hope! But I stocked up I have 2 back ups of Take A Hint, 2 Pucker, 1 Hush, Hush, 1 Honey Bare, and 1 Sweet and Nice so I should be set for a year at least lol.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 14, 2009)

I love tendertones but I feel like I'm getting ripped off for the price. To me it's just a really great lip balm. Great, but still just a lip balm. That's my take on it.

Maybe if I'm really in a splurging kind of mood, I'll pick me up some whenever it comes out.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 14, 2009)

I guess I'm the only one who isn't in love with tendertones. I tested them in 2007 and 2008 and skipped each time. I guess I prefer lipsticks and lipglosses over these


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_I love tendertones but I feel like I'm getting ripped off for the price. To me it's just a really great lip balm. Great, *but still just a lip balm*._

 
uh, a lip balm with spf that tastes/smells like strawberry/kiwi and makes your lips oh so smooth and buttery!

i'm addicted.  got TONS of backups, and got two in my purse, one on my vanity, one on my nightstand and one on my computer stand!


----------



## jaclynashley (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_uh, a lip balm with spf that tastes/smells like strawberry/kiwi and makes your lips oh so smooth and buttery!

i'm addicted.  got TONS of backups, and got two in my purse, one on my vanity, one on my nightstand and one on my computer stand!_

 
You couldn't have said it any better Erine!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_uh, a lip balm with spf that tastes/smells like strawberry/kiwi and makes your lips oh so smooth and buttery!

i'm addicted. got TONS of backups, and got two in my purse, one on my vanity, one on my nightstand and one on my computer stand!_

 
i so agree! i have 8 of them &&was still hoping for a return this year, they are unlike anything out there. they are absolute love


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 16, 2009)

Loreal's HIP line has a dupe for these called Jelly Balms, they're pretty identical, except for the scent.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Loreal's HIP line has a dupe for these called Jelly Balms, they're pretty identical, except for the scent._

 
well except maybe those lol


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 16, 2009)

So today I decided to email MAC to tell them that I was probably going to cry if they didn't bring back tendertones, they responded really quickly and this is what they said:

Thank you for writing.  It is always a treat to hear from our loyal customers.  
We are so pleased to be able to provide you with MAC quality and service online.

I really appreciate your feedback in regards to the MAC TENDERTONES. We value 
our customer's opinions and strive to introduce collections and products that 
meet their needs. 
As you noted, we will not be featuring the Tendertones this Summer season. 
However, we do have a great new lip product that we will be launching that 
represents one of the lip colour trends for the season. The product is called 
MAC SEE THRU LIP COLOUR.
The MAC SEE THRU LIP COLOUR  is a sheer lip colour that imparts translucent, 
see-thru colour. The long-wearing formula is made up of pigments suspended in a 
gel that delivers a bold tint of colour. It contains ingredients to help keep 
the lips feeling comfortable. It provides sheer, long-wearing, transparent 
colour. It's perfect for someone who likes a comfortable, stain of colour with a 
matte finish.  This formula will launch in our A ROSE ROMANCE Collection that 
launches On-line on April 21st, 2009.  I think that you will really like this 
new alternative lip product, for a natural lip colour. If you like a bit more 
hydration than it offers alone, you can use it as a base shade with a MAC LIP 
CONDITIONER. (This will create your own Tendertone look).

Please let us know how you enjoy this new product!

BLEHHH!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't really think that theres going to be much of a similarity between my beloved tendertones and lip stains.Sorry. Especially because the main reason I like them is the de-freaking-licious scent. 

So in sadness I've been sitting around studying, while sniffing one of my tendertones.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm sort of disappointed that I probably can't get more than 10 applications of e-z baby left and they're not coming back.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Loreal's HIP line has a dupe for these called Jelly Balms, they're pretty identical, except for the scent._

 
what do they smell/taste like?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 17, 2009)

Sugary Caramely candy-esque


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2009)

c thru lip colours are in no way a subsitue for tendertones! i actually use qa tendertone OVER the c thrus!! ah wells, i'll need to stock up at the cco in york if they have any left


----------



## BBJay (Apr 17, 2009)

Well that puts a damper on my day. I absolutely love my tendertones. I guess its time to go make nice with the L'Oreal Jelly Balms


----------



## caitlin1593 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_what do they smell/taste like?_

 

I think they smell disgusting lol.
To me, it smells like cotton candy but 100x concentrated. bleh! I smell it the entire time its on

But if you really like EXTREME sweet scents you'll love these.


----------



## Danielle_ (Apr 19, 2009)

i went to the cco today and i was searching for tendertones. and i was so depressed i didnt find any, but then i found EZ BABY. and i bought it. ;_; I'm SOOOOO depressed to hear that tendertones aren't coming back. HOPEFULLY, MAC brings them back in the future!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw, i love the tendertones, even tho ez baby barely gives me any color on my lips.


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm bout to get like 4 tendertones! One of the counters I go to has a bunch left! I don't have any but I was trying on several of them today and I really liked Pucker and that yellow looking one...I can't remember the names right now. Those feel so much better than any chapstick, and the scent rocks. Can't wait til I get them!! It sux they are not bringing anymore back this summer.


----------



## Ericita (May 13, 2009)

I was searching for this as I'm missing tendertones. Is this definitive? I really needed a back up of hot n saucy and sweet n nice


----------

